# Vertex 2007 ab sofort lieferbar!



## wilson (17. Oktober 2006)

Hatte heute bei bikediscount.de einen Vertex 70 Rahmen Baujahr 2006 bestellt. Postwendend kam ein Anruf auf mein Handy. Der Rahmen sei nicht mehr verfügbar. Stattdessen bot man mir den Vertex 70 2007 an, der im Shop ab sofort verfügbar sei. Preis 1100Euro. Praktisch gleichviel wie der Rahmen 2006!!! Ich bin sprachlos.


----------



## csx (18. Oktober 2006)

Die Preise bleiben doch immer gleich oder? Die Ã¤ndern doch nur die Lackierung, bei den Hardtails zumindest

â¬: 1100 find ich fÃ¼r den Rahmen btw Ã¼bertrieben. 
Frag mal bei ihm hier nach: http://members.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=wischili
Bekommst bestimmt nen guten Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (18. Oktober 2006)

csx schrieb:


> ...Frag mal bei ihm hier nach: http://members.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=wischili
> Bekommst bestimmt nen guten Preis.



Stimmt! Beim Schindele hab ich schon 3 Rocky´s und viele Teile zu sehr guten Konditionen gekauft.


----------



## 007harry (18. Oktober 2006)

Hach... das ging mir ganz genau so.
Ich wollte auch den Vertex 70 Rahmen haben. Jetzt gibts nur noch den neuen.
Der ist von der Technologie viel geiler, aber jedoch leider nicht mehr in schwarz weiß  
Ich werd mir jetzt einfach das Komplettrad holen weil der rahmen einzeln echt schweine-teuer ist. 
Ich hab mal bissl im Netz rumgeforscht und hab den alten Rahmen in Italien für 800 gesehen. Wäre also wahrscheinlich auch ne Alternative.


----------



## wilson (20. Oktober 2006)

csx schrieb:


> Die Preise bleiben doch immer gleich oder? Die ändern doch nur die Lackierung, bei den Hardtails zumindest



Da bist Du aber falsch informiert. Der Rohrsatz ist für 2007 komplett neu überarbeitet worden.


----------



## xtobix (29. Oktober 2006)

mich wÃ¼rde viel mehr mal interessieren warum der gleiche rahmen (vertex 70), beim franzÃ¶sischen importeur, statt liste bike action in deutschland vk 1190,- â¬ "nur" 750,- â¬ kostet?


----------



## Monday (29. Oktober 2006)

Ich schätze mal, weil man in frankreich nicht mehr für ein alu-hardtail bezahlen würde.


----------

